# "Dread" - Jack MKV, an ode to Bemahoney



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Bemahoney visited me a few weeks ago and he brought his gorgeous ClickA with him, i drooled over it and we disscussed this design a little bit. He showed me in detail how this awesome thingy was made... his mistake i guess 













































Here we go, her working title is "Dread", because with every step i made i feared to mess it up 
now i think she looks like business, the name might be too rough, do you have any suggestions? i also plan to get myself a knife and mod the handle to fit the design!

Materials:
Core:
- 10mm (!) Ally core
- 0.8mm red Vulcanfiber
Front and Back:
-7mm Wenge
- Amboina-Burl- Forktips
- 1.5mm Ally Spacer
Palm:
- 1.5mm Ally spacer
-Cocobolo
- Purple Heart
+
3 ally pins

I've build it with the topslot method and it works pretty well! She's a keeper, heavy yet simple to carry 
Also Bemahoney gave me the idea to use the 10mm ally core and of course i got the permission to build it 

It was a tough build, very informative and fun! The result is okay and for me it works pretty well even tought it wont fit in an altoids tin ! I hope you like what you see!

thanks for looking and have a nice Day,
Jack


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool hope to try this one ASAP 
Cheers


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Leon! I hope that a gathering will happen soon!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a real nice set up very well done,you have some good skill in the shop :wave:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, love "ClickA" method. So cool. You got great skills. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wow! That looks like a lot of work. It turned out very nice!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Pat yourself on the back for that one!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a unique one !


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Oh man Guys you are too kind!! I'm blown away!! Thank you all so much!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Well done. Be is wicked SMAT. (best Boston accent) and a giver. Nicely executed bud, looks awesome. Hats off to you and Be both.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Be is a true Gentleman! I can't tell how high my respect for this man is! 
thank you all so much!!


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

It is very beautiful. I love the multiple layers in the palm swell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That and Be's idea sure made a heck of a combination alright. Actually your "Dread" is the best looking take down I've seen. It's got ergo and beauty in all the laminations, strength in the core and takes down for the ultimate in portability. You can't beat it!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you soooo much!! i'm blushing 
makes me real proud!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

sehr, sehr fein!

well done, mein Lieber!

you are taking steps in an awesome speed!

It´s a pleasure to see how much you got yourself

into this whole thing!... Lots of respect for that.

And I know I´m right to be waiting for what there is yet to come..

Congratulations!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total sweetness in that sling shot~~ Very well done...love the looks of it..Hope that sling shot shoots as well as it looks

May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Jack, that slingshot is really gorgeous and the fact that it breaks down to take up less space for travel is a great addition.

You could do a line of slingshots where the two parts are interchangeable!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

woah the feedback is insane Guys!! Thank you so much!

@oldmiser: you're too kind Sir! Thank you so much! The 10mm ally core makes "Dread" pretty heavy for a slingshot when set up what i really like and the design is literally made for my hand  also the topslot method has a sweet release imo

@nobodo: thank you so much Nobodo! I was thinking about an interchangeable fork, so you can switch the "Dread" fork with another, but i have to check if i have enough material for this projekt  
stay tuned!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

An admirable feat of engineering and skill... Love it! :bowdown: :cookie:


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Dayhiker


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

excellent!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you SO much Chepo69! Great that you like her


----------

